# Makita Trimmer floods



## billymac (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Makita trimmer and it is devilishly hard to start. I have had this tool about 7-8 years. When it was new, it started and ran just fine, but after a year or two it became really difficult to start. After it starts, it runs fine and will keep going without any problems (including restarts) until the tank is dry.

I am pretty sure it is just a flooding problem, but I have followed the instructions (plus many variations to try to find the magic combination), and nothing seems to help. I get blisters pulling the starter cord. One thing I have done which has worked consistently is that after I have flooded the engine, I remove the spark plug, pull the cord a few times, put the plug back in, and presto, it starts immediately. 

One thing I noticed that I think may be causing the problem is that when I push the primer bulb, gas is injected directly into the carb throat. Looking on the web, I have seen several posts that state that the primer bulb should be pulling gas through the carb, not pushing it in. I have not moved the fuel lines, so it has the factory configuration, and the lines don't look like they would be able to be rearranged unless I got some longer tubing.

Any chance that there is some kind of check valve in the return line which is blocked? Has anyone encountered this kind of problem? Any tips on how to repair this?

thanks.


----------



## billymac (Apr 16, 2009)

*More info*

I removed the carb and fuel tank and emptied all the gas out, put it all back together and gassed it up.

I left the air cleaner cover off and pressed the primer bulb. It took 3 presses until gas was running into the carb throat and I stopped pumping the bulb at this point.

It then started up with 4 pulls - a vast improvement. I still think this points to a blocked fuel return, but at least I have a procedure now to start it with a reasonable number of pulls.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are check valves in the primer assembly, the discharge side may be sticking and you may be forcing fuel back into the inlet side of the primer.

What is the model number of your trimmer??


----------



## billymac (Apr 16, 2009)

The model is RBC 255


----------



## billymac (Apr 16, 2009)

*oops*

I tried starting it today with the difference from yesterday being that there was some gas in the tank.

No start. Gas spraying out of the exhaust.

I took the carb off again and switched around the fuel lines to pull the gas through, and presto - everything seems to be working ok now. Not sure how the lines got swapped.

Funny thing was that it would run fine once it got started even with the lines swapped, but boy was it hard to start...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear it's working again...


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

I have two at work (rental place). We used to hang the trimers on the wall (engine up in the air on hooks). Now we lay them long ways on a shelf because of the exact same thing, the flooding part. no problems yet. i think its a makita thing


----------

